# No video from ipod to pioneer avh-p4000dvd



## SANTIAGO44 (Mar 19, 2009)

Just installed new pioneer avh-p4000dvd, along with cd-i200 ipod interface adapter. Works fine with my 1st generation 8gb ipod touch (1.1.5), even charges, but I'm not getting any video of any kind. Even tried using a pioneer cd-v150m aux input cable, still no video. Will an AV cable with RCA style ends, in addtion to the interface adapter, work? Do i have to upgrade ipod? Does any one have a solution, or am I just s.o.l.?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

As far as I know, I don't think you can play videos from the ipod to the head unit.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hmmm, I have never seen it done that way before.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Well, apparently you can play audio and video - but definitely not through the aux port.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Are you talking about that 1/8" port on the ipod? That is audio only.
You have to get the RCA adapter cable that plugs into the main port and converts the signals into Audio and Video, put that into an AUX IN on your head unit. Make sure your HU had a VIDEO IN associated with the aux port.


----------

